# can someone identify the location of this photo?



## dmehling

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question or not, but here it goes.  I'm trying to identify the location of this photograph, which came preloaded on my computer.  I am thinking it is from Antelope Canyon, but I have looked through many pictures of this location, but none of them show the particular geological feature found in this photo.
miscellaneous  The Bionic Preacher


----------



## pbelarge

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Most here do not like to open links from a first time poster. You may get a response, or you might want to download the photo.


----------



## NateS

Post a link to a photo instead of a webpage and I'll take a look.


----------



## dmehling

Sorry about that.  I didn't realize I was not supposed to do that.  I wanted to be able to attach the photo, but I couldn't figure out how to do that or if that was even acceptable.  Here is a direct link to the photo:
http://bionicpreacher.com/img7.jpg


----------



## NateS

dmehling said:


> Sorry about that.  I didn't realize I was not supposed to do that.  I wanted to be able to attach the photo, but I couldn't figure out how to do that or if that was even acceptable.  Here is a direct link to the photo:
> http://bionicpreacher.com/img7.jpg



Don't know, but do remember seeing photos posted from that location before...sure somebody will recognize it.


----------



## Christie Photo

I'll venture a guess that it's somewhere around Sedona, AZ.

-Pete


----------



## Moodyville-ain

Actually didn't he get the rules right? It is someone elses photo, or else he would know where it was taken from?  Your allowed to post someone elses photo for discussion as long as you link to it, instead of embedding it right?


----------



## Seekwence

I initially thought maybe Moab, UT, but a quick google image search leads me to believe it is more along the lines of Antelope Canyon or Paria Canyon in Arizona...


----------



## diamond1

NateS said:


> Post a link to a photo instead of a webpage and I'll take a look.


Yes, pkz post the link of your photos


----------



## Jeff Colburn

Seekwence is correct, it is Paria Canyon.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## skieur

Bryce Canyon National Park, USA and it is used by a lot of photographers and often appears in Popular Photography and other landscape photography magazines.

skieur


----------



## Art Photographers

Take a look at Peter Lik. He has a nice one of that spot as well. I think its near Bryce Canyon as said earlier.


----------

